# Politics and News > Rants, Opinions, Observations >  Censored for an opposing view by the Cruz-nutians.

## NaturalBorn

And here I thought only the liberal/progressive/Marxist/fascists were the ones who censored any opposing viewpoint other than theirs.  But as I found out today, a moderator at a conservative forum/blogsite "The Conservative Treehouse" , blocked me when I easily shot down all of her arguments in support of Ted Cruz being a natural-born citizen.

Then on Facebook, I "Liked" and posted for almost a year on "2 Million Bikers To DC" until I challenged the moderator's view of, you guessed it Ted Cruz's eligibility.

I have not been a Republican or a Democrat for over 22 years and I'll continue to not vote for the lesser of two evils, because doing so is still voting for evil.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2015),St James (03-26-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

;cruz-nutians?    rather.  lame.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> . . . I'll continue to not vote for the lesser of two evils, because doing so is still voting for evil.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> ;cruz-nutians?    rather.  lame.


I thought it was cleaver.  **shrug**

----------



----------


## Calypso Jones

> I thought it was cleaver.  **shrug**


oh...that was yours??  :I thought it was some leftist.  LOL

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

> ;cruz-nutians?    rather.  lame.


Maybe it came out wrong ?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> oh...that was yours??  :I thought it was some leftist.  LOL



Cruz-nutians sort of like Obama-trons but on the right.

----------

Daily Bread (03-25-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

In space suits maybe?

----------


## NaturalBorn



----------


## Calypso Jones

have you already decided that the people who see Cruz as a viable candidate are nuts?

----------


## Dos Equis

> have you already decided that the people who see Cruz as a viable candidate are nuts?


Cruz has no viable chance because the media is not behind him.

This is neither an endorsement or condemnation of Cruz, rather, this is just reality.

----------


## Calypso Jones

the media is biased and traitorous.  Most of us know that.   Don't you think americans are sick and tired of the media running our country seeing as they do it so badly?

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015)

----------


## Parabellum

> Cruz has no viable chance because the media is not behind him.
> 
> This is neither an endorsement or condemnation of Cruz, rather, this is just reality.


Media was totally against Ronald Reagan. It was a running gag clear back to Laugh-In, we recall, the fake news would say, "September 21, 1987, _PRESIDENT_ Ronald Reagan..." <cue the laugh track and general hilarity>. Then during his actual campaigns, the word from the media was Reagan was an insane, evil cowboy who was immediately going to nuke their precious, beloved, innocent-bystandering Soviet Union and cause the annihilation of the known universe in World War (Galactic War?) III... they pulled out all the stops, but normal people, regular folk, watched him in the debates and said, 'hey, I like that guy.'

We the People are going to have to have the guts to overrule the media or we're all going down, media and all. Whether this is the year we stand up and they back down, or whether this is just another year they call the shots, is the question.

----------

Calypso Jones (03-25-2015),Daily Bread (03-26-2015),East of the Beast (03-29-2015),Libhater (03-26-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

you know...it occurs to me.   Why do some of us on the left hate for instance...Breitbart and by extension, Fox, and Cruz and Romney and this that and the other conservative on back to McCarthy.   Why is that.  THe American public is by and large....stupid.  WHAT would you know about Joe McCarthy unless the media had a deep need to destroy him and they did.  And they're still doing it.  anyone that is in a position to usurp the media's power, that person must be destroyed.   And what really surprised me is that YOU, LeFTISTS!!  with your 'don't trust anyone over 30, with your damn the man. with your Power to the PEOPLE...you fall for this crap.[

----------


## NaturalBorn

> have you already decided that the people who see Cruz as a viable candidate are nuts?


Not at all, I really don't rate folks like that.  I know they are misinformed or just ignorant of the issue with his citizenship and/or the U.S. Constitution.

----------


## Calypso Jones

> Not at all, I really don't rate folks like that.  I know they are misinformed or just ignorant of the issue with his citizenship and/or the U.S. Constitution.


no.  you're playing a game here.  There's not a thing wrong with his citizenship.   You see.  the left has opened that door.   and the SC has ruled on it.  Soo.  HERE we are.  And there's nothing you can do about this.   YOu can beat this drum but it's too late and most americans recognize what you're doing, what the left is doing, what the media is doing.    But i'll tell you what.   EVEN if he does not get the nomination, Americans want him.  And whether you like it or not inspite of his qualifications as a citizen and as an administrator...he has now set the criteria.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Leftists hate Fox News because it gives a voice to the people they ahte the most. Remember, leftists think that only their message should be beamed out to the masses.

When Rush limbaugh had his TV series they were all pissed off at him. The biggest reason they gave was because he not letting their message through.

At the time i was naive enough to believe them as i had barely scratched the surface of liberal media dominance and bias.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> And here I thought only the liberal/progressive/Marxist/fascists were the ones who censored any opposing viewpoint other than theirs.  But as I found out today, a moderator at a conservative forum/blogsite "The Conservative Treehouse" , blocked me when I easily shot down all of her arguments in support of Ted Cruz being a natural-born citizen.
> 
> Then on Facebook, I "Liked" and posted for almost a year on "2 Million Bikers To DC" until I challenged the moderator's view of, you guessed it Ted Cruz's eligibility.
> 
> I have not been a Republican or a Democrat for over 22 years and I'll continue to not vote for the lesser of two evils, because doing so is still voting for evil.


What is your objection to Cruz?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Maybe it came out wrong ?


Like a bowel movement? Or a stool sample? Obamacare? We have to pass it before we find out what is in it. Thanks Pelosi.

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> I thought it was cleaver.  **shrug**


 We have people like Trey in SC and others but they would rather stand with a non natural born citizen.

----------


## Roadmaster

> What is your objection to Cruz?


 Lets see his dad was a  Fidel Castro supporter and changed his mind after moving to Canada. He is 100% for immigration but claims he is for fixing the border. He is running off the Christian name only. He sides and takes money with the leftist groups that call themselves Jews.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2015)

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Lets see his dad was a  Fidel Castro supporter and changed his mind after moving to Canada. He is 100% for immigration but claims he is for fixing the border. He is running off the Christian name only. He sides and takes money with the leftist groups that call themselves Jews.


LOL. This sounds pretty kooky to me. What does his record while in public show?

----------


## Libhater

> Lets see his dad was a  Fidel Castro supporter and changed his mind after moving to Canada. He is 100% for immigration but claims he is for fixing the border. He is running off the Christian name only. He sides and takes money with the leftist groups that call themselves Jews.


We all love you RM, but tell us you're only joking here. When folks on the right start picking apart true Conservatives without any substantial proof that Cruz sides with leftist groups (which is total nonsense) then we might as well start giving support for the Hildabeast election committee. C-mon RM, jump back on board with we true patriotic Conservatives before its too late.  :Headbang:

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2015),Daily Bread (03-26-2015),St James (03-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

> We all love you RM, but tell us you're only joking here. When folks on the right start picking apart true Conservatives without any substantial proof that Cruz sides with leftist groups then we might as well start giving support for the Hildabeast election committee. C-mon RM, jump back on board with we true patriotic Conservatives before its too late.


No I am not joking. His dad did side with him until he moved to Canada. I know his dad was an evangelical preacher but I also know his History. Cruz claims to be Baptist. I know who Cruz  is kin to and his friends. It's important for me to know who I am voting for if it comes to that. Just like I knew Obama visited gay bath houses and would flip on his stances. Too many people use religion to bring people in or to get votes. I want a real conservative to run and this one will not go against the lobby groups against Americans.

----------


## Libhater

> No I am not joking. His dad did side with him until he moved to Canada. I know his dad was an evangelical preacher but I also know his History. Cruz claims to be Baptist. I know who Cruz  is kin to and his friends. It's important for me to know who I am voting for if it comes to that. Just like I knew Obama visited gay bath houses and would flip on his stances. Too many people use religion to bring people in or to get votes. I want a real conservative to run and this one will not go against the lobby groups against Americans.


You're talking about Cruz's dad here. Look, my dad was an abusive bully who beat me and my brothers to a pulp while we were adolescents, but that doesn't mean that I mirrored my dad's psychopathic trend when raising my own children.

I don't know Cruz's religious background as yet, but whatever it is, it doesn't seem to be a problem for me when assessing the guy's Conservatism. I still don't see where he sides with leftist groups. I could be wrong, but I would need to see proof...that's all.

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Wrt the censorship of the opposing view. Remember, it's only censorship if the government does it as opposed to a privately owned website. Having said that, it was wrong to block your post unless it contained profanities if they are stated as being prohibited.

About a year ago, when I first heard marxist/liberal/commie/democrats screeching that Ted Cruz was not a natural born US citizen, I researched both Canadian and US immigration policy as it applied to the time of his birth and the present time. The law at the time of birth is what applies.

The final determining factor is that one of his parents had been a US citizen and had lived within the US for 14 years. This made him meet the legal definition of Natural Born US Citizen. 

Canadian law allowed some room for dual citizenship wrt his birthdate. Cruz has officially and legally renounced any lingering possibility that he can also have Canadian citizenship.

John McCain was born in Panama and liveed his first years there. I didn't hear any Conservatives screeching about that. 

So, to the RINOs that hate Cruz, don't go barking up that tree. You will only make yourselves look like screeching marxist/liberal/commie/democrats with an overactive case of Palin/Cruz Derangement Syndrome.

The fact is, a true Constitutional Conservative scares the hell out of RINOs and demoncrats alike. But, then again, what's the difference between these two?

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Cruz-nutians sort of like Obama-trons but on the right.


Perhaps, a case of Cruz Derangement Syndrome?

You can call me what you want. So far, Cruz is the only Constitutional Conservative in the field he is receiving visceral hatred from within the Republican Party that was similar to that of Ronald Reagan. That speaks volumes to me.

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015),East of the Beast (03-29-2015),Victory (03-29-2015)

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

Duplicate Deleted

----------

Libhater (03-26-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

The Cruz' Dad supported Castro doesn't mean anything.  Many people supported the overthrow of Bautista.   Bautista was a particularly cruel and despotic dictator.   Cuba was a playground for the very rich.   Money from all over the world flooded in daily.  Bautista kept it all.  He deliberately kept the Cuban people in extreme poverty.  Fidel Castro really did lead the people to victory.   Then in 1961 Castro admitted he was a communist.   He intended to make Cuba into a communist paradise.  No one who supported Castro in the revolution bears any responsibility or shame for what they did.  Including Cruz's father.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> no.  you're playing a game here.  There's not a thing wrong with his citizenship.   You see.  the left has opened that door.   and the SC has ruled on it.  Soo.  HERE we are.  And there's nothing you can do about this.   YOu can beat this drum but it's too late and most americans recognize what you're doing, what the left is doing, what the media is doing.    But i'll tell you what.   EVEN if he does not get the nomination, Americans want him.  And whether you like it or not inspite of his qualifications as a citizen and as an administrator...he has now set the criteria.


Wrong.  SCOTUS has NEVER ruled on NBC, but has confirmed a person born of two citizen parents in the U.S. IS a Natural Born Citizen.  Simply because you hope it is the same as a born-citizen or a naturalized citizen does not make it so.

BTW, the left does not want to touch this issue with a 10 foot pole because of Obama's ineligibility,  we are the same folks who understand the true meaning of the term and have researched this issue for 7 years, 99.9% of us are very conservative in our politics and could be labeled constitutionalists.

Like it or not, the definition is quite clear and it is as the same as I have stated.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> What is your objection to Cruz?



I stated it in the OP.  He is ineligible as a Canadian-Cuban-American, triple citizenship.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2015),Roadmaster (03-26-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

> I stated it in the OP.  He is ineligible as a Canadian-Cuban-American, triple citizenship.


As the courts do not agree with you what do you intend to do about it?  Aside from futile complaints.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> We all love you RM, but tell us you're only joking here. When folks on the right start picking apart true Conservatives without any substantial proof that Cruz sides with leftist groups (which is total nonsense) then we might as well start giving support for the Hildabeast election committee. C-mon RM, jump back on board with we true patriotic Conservatives before its too late.



You see, this is my point in regards to supporting Cruz, few if any of us constitutionalists can in all good conscience vote for a candidate who does not meet the requirements for POTUS.  That could be as high as 37% of conservative voters if one considers the last polling done on NBC status a few years ago with regards to Obozo's lack of NBC eligibility.

So, with that percent of conservative voters/Republicans sitting out the election of simply avoiding voting for Cruz, why hold him out as a potential nominee?  I could understand if Ted Cruz is doing this to refocus the nation's attention onto Obozo's ineligibility in preparation for a court ruling exposing Obozo.  Or maybe it is a veiled attempt to pass one more try by Congress (there have been 7 or 8 failed Bills to do just that since 2006?) at redefining NBC to fit his currently ineligibility.

Whatever Ted's motives, he is either a brave man for exposing the fraud of Obozo or he is a power-hungry fool for making the attempt.

----------


## patrickt

> Wrong.  SCOTUS has NEVER ruled on NBC, but has confirmed a person born of two citizen parents in the U.S. IS a Natural Born Citizen.  Simply because you hope it is the same as a born-citizen or a naturalized citizen does not make it so.
> 
> BTW, the left does not want to touch this issue with a 10 foot pole because of Obama's ineligibility,  we are the same folks who understand the true meaning of the term and have researched this issue for 7 years, 99.9% of us are very conservative in our politics and could be labeled constitutionalists.
> 
> Like it or not, the definition is quite clear and it is as the same as I have stated.


Thank you for establishing your credentials as a nut. Now, good-bye.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Perhaps, a case of Cruz Derangement Syndrome?
> 
> You can call me what you want. So far, Cruz is the only Constitutional Conservative in the field he is receiving visceral hatred from within the Republican Party that was similar to that of Ronald Reagan. That speaks volumes to me.



Wouldn't you agree that a Constitutional Conservative would uphold and defend the Constitution even at his own peril?  Your research is flawed if you determined a naturalized citizen (a person granted citizenship through fiat) is the same as a natural-born citizen (a citizen simply by the right of Nature and Nature's God).

Question: Can 'natural rights' be granted by Congress, i.e. The list of the Bill of Rights are rights granted by Congress?  The adjective "natural" was placed in Article II Section 1 Clause 5 for a specific reason and not used in Article 1 because Congress does not control the military.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> As the courts do not agree with you what do you intend to do about it?  Aside from futile complaints.



I shall once again be going to federal and state courts to sue for adherenceto the U.S. Constitution as I did back when Obozo was elected.

----------


## Karl

Wow how could I have MISSED this GEM

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> Wouldn't you agree that a Constitutional Conservative would uphold and defend the Constitution even at his own peril?  Your research is flawed if you determined a naturalized citizen (a person granted citizenship through fiat) is the same as a natural-born citizen (a citizen simply by the right of Nature and Nature's God).
> 
> Question: Can 'natural rights' be granted by Congress, i.e. The list of the Bill of Rights are rights granted by Congress?  The adjective "natural" was placed in Article II Section 1 Clause 5 for a specific reason and not used in Article 1 because Congress does not control the military.


Fair enough. So, in your opinion, was McCain eligible?

While I don't claim to be an immigration expert, I do have personal experience with applications for US Citizenship and the process of naturalization. My research is not flawed. Dual citizenship does not exclude one from being the president. They need be a natural born US Citizen. The DHS, formerly, the USCIS and the USINS prior to that, only recognizes dual citizenship is certain cases. During my research, it was unclear if Cruz had dual citizenship. However, if you had read my post, you would have seen that Cruz officially/legally renounced any chance that he had of being a dual US-Canadian Citizen. The US has little or no reciprocating immigration agreements with Cuba. The fact that Cruz's father was a Cuban citizen has no bearing at all on his status of being a natural born US Citizen.

I have a brother-in-law that is a naturalized US Citizen. His son was born in another country. For the same reason as Cruz is a Natural Born US Citizen, so is my nephew.

Even though my wife is a naturalized US Citizen, the government of Iran still considers her to be a citizen of Iran. the US and IRAN have no reciprocating immigration agreements. Since my wife is now a US Citizen, the US government does not recognize her Iranian citizenship in any way. As far as the US government is concerned, once US Citizenship has been established, except where some reciprocal agreements state otherwise, the US considers the prior citizenship to be severed. 

You don't like Cruz. We get it. Find something else to complain about.

----------


## Conservative Libertarian

> I shall once again be going to federal and state courts to sue for adherenceto the U.S. Constitution as I did back when Obozo was elected.


How did that work out for you?

----------


## Trinnity

@NaturalBorn, I'm not getting this. It looks like Cruz in eligible. Can you explain this to be short and sweet?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2015)

----------


## Roadmaster

It's simple, they started redefining natural born for Obama. It has always been the same until he came to office. Stating the Constitution is not clear and it was always clear before Obama. Now the right is doing the same thing. McCain is just a diversion.  There is a difference between being stationed somewhere and a citizen of another country.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Here is the final word on eligibility.

http://harvardlawreview.org/2015/03/...-born-citizen/

No matter how you personally feel about it.

----------


## Roadmaster

> I stated it in the OP.  He is ineligible as a Canadian-Cuban-American, triple citizenship.


 When it's wrong even with people who like him that already said they wouldn't go against the constitution and vote for him, people will still say  it's because they don't like him. It's like they use the word racist when it applies to him because they know it's never been this way and that's all they have.

----------


## Roadmaster

> Here is the final word on eligibility.
> 
> http://harvardlawreview.org/2015/03/...-born-citizen/
> 
> No matter how you personally feel about it.


Before Obama it was always clear. Like or not the guy, he is using Obama trick.

----------


## Roadmaster

It's strange that a person who claims to be a constitutionalist is knowingly going against it just because the left tried to redefine, hide and deceive it for Obama and that's what many who like him are saying. I just don't care, I won't play this game.

----------

Invayne (03-26-2015),NaturalBorn (03-26-2015)

----------


## Canadianeye

Perhaps, for some perspective, (although I do like Cruz) using someone else as an example instead of Ted.

How quickly would all perspectives change again...if say, Keith Ellison happened to be working a constitutional loophole to run for POTUS. I know Ellison was born in Michigan, but say he wasn't for the purposes of a working example.

Everyone knows Ellison is basically a Muslim Brotherhood stooge. So, what if _he_ could loophole in? Every conservative would be bald from tearing there hair out at his attempt, and the left would be flipping the argument and trumpeting the other side of the coin again opposite of the cons.

I like Cruz, but if this is an ends justify the means position...that is a dangerous principle to adopt both for the here and now, and in the future.

----------

East of the Beast (03-29-2015),Invayne (03-26-2015),NaturalBorn (03-26-2015),Roadmaster (03-26-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Fair enough. So, in your opinion, was McCain eligible?


Technically McCaine is not a natural-born citizen, in spite of the fact that Obama and Clinton presented and passed SR 511 granting him natural-born citizenship.  





> While I don't claim to be an immigration expert, I do have personal experience with applications for US Citizenship and the process of naturalization. My research is not flawed. Dual citizenship does not exclude one from being the president. They need be a natural born US Citizen.


By definition one who is a dual-citizen or holds triple citizenship is not a natural-born citizen since NBC requires both parents to be citizens (jus sanguinis) and born on U.S. soil (jus soli).





> The DHS, formerly, the USCIS and the USINS prior to that, only recognizes dual citizenship is certain cases. During my research, it was unclear if Cruz had dual citizenship. However, if you had read my post, you would have seen that Cruz officially/legally renounced any chance that he had of being a dual US-Canadian Citizen. The US has little or no reciprocating immigration agreements with Cuba. The fact that Cruz's father was a Cuban citizen has no bearing at all on his status of being a natural born US Citizen.


The fact that Cruz renounced his Canadian citizenship should be evidence that Cruz considered dual-citizenship to be a stumbling block. That action still does not change his status at birth.




> I have a brother-in-law that is a naturalized US Citizen. His son was born in another country. For the same reason as Cruz is a Natural Born US Citizen, so is my nephew.


If your BIL was naturalized prior to your nephew's birth and his mother was a citizen (of any classification), but the nephew was born abroad, he is a U.S. citizen at birth, but not natural-born.  Some time ago, (until the 1970's IIRC the State Department issued paperwork to women traveling abroad stating, if they wished their children to be natural-born citizens, they must return to the U.S.A. or to a U.S. sovereign territory overseas to give birth.




> You don't like Cruz. We get it. Find something else to complain about.


Actually I love what Ted Cruz is doing and saying.  I would vote for him in a New York minute if he was eligible, heck I might even volunteer to campaign for him.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> How did that work out for you?



Not so good, yet.  We are not through. Just like any conservative activity, you just do not hear about it in the MSM.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Here is the final word on eligibility.
> 
> http://harvardlawreview.org/2015/03/...-born-citizen/
> 
> No matter how you personally feel about it.



Some guy at communist Harvard is not the final authority, thankfully.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> @NaturalBorn, I'm not getting this. It looks like Cruz in eligible. Can you explain this to be short and sweet?



Yes, @Trinnity as per historical evidence, the U.S. Constitution was originally drafted to prevent any person who might have divided loyalties to another country in command of the U.S. military. The fear was if the British wanted to regain the colonies, all they would need to do would be to be elected to POTUS/CinC.  As you know many British loyalists were born in the colonies but never took the oath to support the new nation.

John Jay, who became our first Chief Justice SCOTUS suggested in a letter to Geo. Washington to change Alexander Hamilton's drafted language from "born citizen" to "natural born citizen" a higher standard/classification.  That classification was a well known term in the 18th (&19th) Century for anyone born to citizen parents (jus sanguinis) on U.S.soil (jus soli).

----------


## Dan40

> And here I thought only the liberal/progressive/Marxist/fascists were the ones who censored any opposing viewpoint other than theirs.  But as I found out today, a moderator at a conservative forum/blogsite "The Conservative Treehouse" , blocked me when I easily shot down all of her arguments in support of Ted Cruz being a natural-born citizen.
> 
> Then on Facebook, I "Liked" and posted for almost a year on "2 Million Bikers To DC" until I challenged the moderator's view of, you guessed it Ted Cruz's eligibility.
> 
> I have not been a Republican or a Democrat for over 22 years and I'll continue to not vote for the lesser of two evils, because doing so is still voting for evil.


People NOT voting for the lesser evil, who also happens to be the better choice, depending on your pessimism, is how obama became president.

----------

Sheldonna (03-29-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> People NOT voting for the lesser evil, who also happens to be the better choice, depending on your pessimism, is how obama became president.


..and Clinton with Ross Perot.  The Republicans should stop nominating RINOs and give voters a real choice for a change.

----------


## Dan40

> ..and Clinton with Ross Perot.  The Republicans should stop nominating RINOs and give voters a real choice for a change.


Clinton, Gore, Kerry, obama, and you are bitching about the Republican candidates?  

With those Democrat candidates, a conscientious person MUST VOTE and MUST Vote against those people.  Refuse to vote and you ENDORSE and HELP those people.

Life its own self presents us with choices we MUST make, all thru life.  And often we don't like either choice, but life forces us to choose.

Politics is just another of life's unlikeable choices.

If you wait to vote for a GOOD CANDIDATE, you will never cast a vote.

The choices, probably for the rest of your life will be between a Democrat *POLITICIAN*

And a Republican *POLITICIAN.*

Maybe at some point a Libertarian *POLITICIAN* will be in the mix.

But FOREVER, you will vote for a *POLITICIAN* or you will never have an opportunity to vote.

Hold your nose and vote for the *POLITICIAN* that might be better for the nation.

NOT voting does nothing to improve anything.  NOT voting guarantees that things will get worse.

THAT IS DEMOCRACY.

----------

Sheldonna (03-29-2015)

----------


## Daily Bread

You gotta love it ! We're posting around and bitching and moaning about a guy who wants to get us out of this Democratic cesspool that used to be looked on as the only safe -haven on this planet . The left doesn't have to have the media on its side to promote the lies and deceit to break us up . It's obvious we can do that by ourselves . Cruz wasn't born here, Romney's a rich bastard,Bush wants immigration and all the other bullshit that is going to give 2016 to the socialist/democrats. 
It's going to take 12-16 years to get the Democratic crap washed out of our shorts and get back to what we are ment to be . Most of us will be dead by then .
In the meantime I not going to turn my back on any Republican that gets the nod . After all,He's or she still has to put up with us.
I just want a mean prick in the White House because ,right now ,that's what's needed.
Oh and if you noticed I didn't mention Walker . Cause Walker is gonna take it.

----------

Dan40 (03-29-2015),Libhater (03-26-2015),Sheldonna (03-29-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Clinton, Gore, Kerry, obama, and you are bitching about the Republican candidates?  
> 
> With those Democrat candidates, a conscientious person MUST VOTE and MUST Vote against those people.  Refuse to vote and you ENDORSE and HELP those people.
> 
> Life its own self presents us with choices we MUST make, all thru life.  And often we don't like either choice, but life forces us to choose.
> 
> Politics is just another of life's unlikeable choices.
> 
> If you wait to vote for a GOOD CANDIDATE, you will never cast a vote.
> **snip**.


How about a politician that is not a progressive-lite for starters?  I understand the majority of voters couldn't even state one item on their favored party's platform, (well maybe the one position they like, i.e. welfare, abortion, etc.) so it resides with the MSM who is on each ticket. That sucks!

I'll vote for the better candidate, even if he is a third-party candidate.

----------

Daily Bread (03-26-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

Walker?  Yeah!  
West? Yeah!  
Carson? Maybe. 
Bush?  Hell no. 
Christy?  Hell no! 
Paul?  Sure.
Barr? Yes.
Baldwin? Yeah!

----------

Daily Bread (03-29-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> How about a politician that is not a progressive-lite for starters?  I understand the majority of voters couldn't even state one item on their favored party's platform, (well maybe the one position they like, i.e. welfare, abortion, etc.) so it resides with the MSM who is on each ticket. That sucks!
> 
> I'll vote for the better candidate, even if he is a third-party candidate.


3rd party candidate are POLITICIANS too.  Otherwise they would not be in POLITICS.

----------


## Dan40

> Walker?  Yeah!  
> West? Yeah!  
> Carson? Maybe. 
> Bush?  Hell no. 
> Christy?  Hell no! 
> Paul?  Sure.
> Barr? Yes.
> Baldwin? Yeah!


Now do it again,

vs Hillary Clinton or Elizabeth Warren.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> 3rd party candidate are POLITICIANS too.  Otherwise they would not be in POLITICS.



Yeah, but what sort of politics is the question.  A Republicrat or a Demopublican?

----------


## Dan40

> Yeah, but what sort of politics is the question.  A Republicrat or a Demopublican?


Politicians stand knee deep in shit.  Why would you wonder where the smell is coming from?

They don't.

Democracy has been pure chaos since day one.  That is how it is supposed to work.

If it ever works "NICE," it is no longer a Democracy.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Politicians stand knee deep in shit.  Why would you wonder where the smell is coming from?
> 
> They don't.
> 
> Democracy has been pure chaos since day one.  That is how it is supposed to work.
> 
> If it ever works "NICE," it is no longer a Democracy.


So, you live under a democracy someplace?

----------


## MisterVeritis

> I stated it in the OP.  He is ineligible as a Canadian-Cuban-American, triple citizenship.


So if you are wrong on your assumption then you have no objections to Cruz. Got it.

----------


## Roadmaster

Just like Bobby Jindal and I love this guy. His parents didn't illegally cross the border, but the 1965 act permitted greater immigration through a variety of categories, including "professionals, scientists and artists of exceptional ability." He was born here, anyway here is his story.

http://www.nola.com/politics/index.s...eases_his.html

----------


## NaturalBorn

> So if you are wrong on your assumption then you have no objections to Cruz. Got it.


To be honest (as usual), I know little about Cruz as a contender for POTUS. I have not bothered to delve into his qualifications, but I like his apparent passion for the Constitution.

----------


## Dan40

> So, you live under a democracy someplace?


USA!
USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!

Including its warts and zits.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> USA!
> USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!
> 
> Including its warts and zits.


But kick out all the leftists and leave the USA only for white conservative Christians as it was intended to be for.

----------

Libhater (03-26-2015)

----------


## Calypso Jones

well it worked for the first 200 years.   The reason we did so well is that we honored God and we had mostly a common ancestry. If that bothers you, there are other places.  Personally I like you but  I don't understand why people stay here if they hate it so much.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-26-2015),East of the Beast (03-29-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> But kick out all the leftists and leave the USA only for white conservative Christians as it was intended to be for.


That's your choice, not mine.

Lunatic leftists can stay and work, but they can't be in power.  That's beyond their abilities.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> To be honest (as usual), I know little about Cruz as a contender for POTUS. I have not bothered to delve into his qualifications, but I like his apparent passion for the Constitution.


Me too. I like his moral courage.

----------


## Libhater

> But kick out all the leftists and leave the USA only for white conservative Christians as it was intended to be for.


Can I get an AMEN on that one?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> USA!
> USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!
> 
> Including its warts and zits.



Then you were just joking when you claimed you live in a democracy?  Because as we all know, we live in a republican form of government.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

> well it worked for the first 200 years.   The reason we did so well is that we honored God and we had mostly a common ancestry. If that bothers you, there are other places.  Personally I like you but  I don't understand why people stay here if they hate it so much.


i stay because there is no difference between this forum and in real life.

Just a bunch of people yelling and screaming at each other just because they're different than each other and we're all supposed to be the same.

And it's the same no matter where you go in this entire whole wide world.

So, the only other option I have is to commit suicide.

And i don't really hate it here, i just think some of the things people say are asinine.

You know, while most liberals are just repeating what they've been taught and conditioned to, they do say there is a lot of bigotry and prejudice from conservatives.

And theya re right.

But they too have their own bigotries and prejudices.

And i will never fit or be accepted in either world.

So where can i go?

There is nowhere for me to go.

at all.

It's all the same.

----------


## Dan40

> Then you were just joking when you claimed you live in a democracy?  Because as we all know, we live in a republican form of government.


Our republican form of government operates within a Democracy.

----------


## Dan40

> _i stay because there is no difference between this forum and in real life.
> 
> Just a bunch of people yelling and screaming at each other just because they're different than each other and we're all supposed to be the same.
> 
> And it's the same no matter where you go in this entire whole wide world.
> _
> So, the only other option I have is to commit suicide.
> 
> And i don't really hate it here, i just think some of the things people say are asinine.
> ...


And yet you think that comments about people of a different color are racist.

We are NOT all the same.  In fact EACH of us is unique.

Or as the old saying goes, you and I are strange and unique.  You are strange and I'm unique!
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## MisterVeritis

> Our republican form of government operates within a Democracy.


This is untrue. Until Obama we were not ruled by the mob. We used to be a representative Republic. That is not a democracy.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Our republican form of government operates within a Democracy.



You will have to explain what you mean by that.

----------


## Dan40

> You will have to explain what you mean by that.


In the USA, the differences, practically, between the dictionary definitions is like picking the fly shit out of the pepper.  The picayune types are correct, I WAS WRONG to mislabel our technical type government.  I have cut off my left arm and plucked out an eye.  I will have to type with one hand until the arm,,,,,,and hand,,,,,,grows back.

Are all happy now?

----------


## NaturalBorn

> In the USA, the differences, practically, between the dictionary definitions is like picking the fly shit out of the pepper.  The picayune types are correct, I WAS WRONG to mislabel our technical type government.  I have cut off my left arm and plucked out an eye.  I will have to type with one hand until the arm,,,,,,and hand,,,,,,grows back.
> 
> Are all happy now?


It makes a huuuuge difference.  When asked, many will mistakenly state the U.S. is a democracy.  So, for the sake of the next generation it is important they understand we are a constitution representative republic, and not a democracy, one step away from socialism.

----------


## Sheldonna

> *I thought it was cleaver*.  **shrug**


Yes, actually....come to think of it....

it was rather June Cleaverish.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Yes, actually....come to think of it....
> 
> it was rather June Cleaverish.



Now that is one pearl of an observation.

----------


## MisterVeritis

> In the USA, the differences, practically, between the dictionary definitions is like picking the fly shit out of the pepper.  The picayune types are correct, I WAS WRONG to mislabel our technical type government.  I have cut off my left arm and plucked out an eye.  I will have to type with one hand until the arm,,,,,,and hand,,,,,,grows back.
> 
> Are all happy now?


You are fundamentally wrong. It has been pointed out to you. Lay off the commas.

----------


## EvilObamaClone

Liberals have been doing that for over two hundred years so stop the hypocrisy.

There is no real morality to that post.

----------


## JustPassinThru

> ;cruz-nutians?    rather.  lame.


As lame as the opponents of Cruz.

It's bad enough to be a tool but being a tool of idiots...that's REALLY lame.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Can I get an AMEN on that one?


AMEN!...Do you think that if pre Civil War America,(founding fathers included) could have seen the future,they would have picked their own cotton?

----------


## Libhater

> AMEN!...Do you think that if pre Civil War America,(founding fathers included) could have seen the future,they would have picked their own cotton?


Absolutely, but they would have found a White guy like say an Eli Whitney to invent something called the 'cotton gin' that would have made their work that much easier and that much more productive for the young American nation.

----------


## Rudy2D

> AMEN!...Do you think that if pre Civil War America, . .  .


Antebellum America.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> AMEN!...Do you think that if pre Civil War America,(founding fathers included) could have seen the future,they would have picked their own cotton?



And, it would have been less costly in terms of blood and treasure for the U.S. to buy the slaves from the plantations and pay their wages for a few years.

----------


## East of the Beast

> Antebellum America.


antebellum- Latin meaning... before the war....First used in 1847. Actually I was thinking of an all white America.I wonder what group the Libs would exploit then.

----------


## NaturalBorn

> antebellum- Latin meaning... before the war....First used in 1847. Actually I was thinking of an all white America.I wonder what group the Libs would exploit then.



Maybe the Irish?  Before the dark-skinned Africans were 'imported' the Irish were the slaves of choice in the American colonies.  The Irish slaves did not cost as much, but were more difficult to identify walking down the road.

----------


## Victory

> Cruz has no viable chance because the media is not behind him.
> 
> This is neither an endorsement or condemnation of Cruz, rather, this is just reality.


That is where the real competition is.  Not the final election.

Pay attention folks!  In the next several months watch, observe, and above all STUDY how the republican contenders are whittled away until one remains.  The powers that be in the media, academia, business, and politics will slander and bias away the so called "dead wood" until (they hope) a progressive republican emerges to compete against the prog democrat.

They hope and drive for a progressive like Mike Huckabee or Mitt Romney.  They will do their best to destroy somebody like Cruz.

Just remember Carl Cameron of Fox whittling away Ron Paul with his stupid question about his "electability."  Paul crushed the question but the question was already asked.  You can't unring the bell.

And then there was the question, again from Fox, about whether Bachmann "was a flake."  The point of all this is you can't unring the bell.  These stupid questions will not be asked of the anointed one.

----------

Canadianeye (03-30-2015)

----------


## East of the Beast

> Maybe the Irish?  Before the dark-skinned Africans were 'imported' the Irish were the slaves of choice in the American colonies.  The Irish slaves did not cost as much, but were more difficult to identify walking down the road.


Actually the blacks do not have the corner on slavery in America.The Scots,Irish,Italian,and Chinese were all indentured slaves to the coal barons of the late 19th and early 20th centuries.That led to the labor movement and rightfully so, but once again, the left has perverted that cause also.And in the "did you know?" category.Did you know that the US government for the first time since the Civil war actually fired on and almost did air strikes against it's own citizens in the early 1920's? The Battle of Blair Mountain in Mingo County WV.Google it.It's very interesting how things have evolved since then. US troops fired on union organizers who were revolting against dire and dangerous working conditions and getting paid in "company script" only good at the coal company stores?

----------


## Dan40

> How about a politician that is not a progressive-lite for starters?  I understand the majority of voters couldn't even state one item on their favored party's platform, (well maybe the one position they like, i.e. welfare, abortion, etc.) so it resides with the MSM who is on each ticket. That sucks!
> 
> I'll vote for the better candidate, even if he is a third-party candidate.


There is no third party candidate.  There are third party vote wasting jokes, but NO candidates.

You say,
"How about a politician that is not a progressive-lite for starters?"

You mean, you want an actual GOOD candidate that is not a politician.

Stop thinking about politics, ignore politics, take what comes, because what you want CANNOT ever happen in politics.  Stop upsetting yourself.

----------


## Dan40

> That is where the real competition is.  Not the final election.
> 
> Pay attention folks!  In the next several months watch, observe, and above all STUDY how the republican contenders are whittled away until one remains.  The powers that be in the media, academia, business, and politics will slander and bias away the so called "dead wood" until (they hope) a progressive republican emerges to compete against the prog democrat.
> 
> They hope and drive for a progressive like Mike Huckabee or Mitt Romney.  They will do their best to destroy somebody like Cruz.
> 
> Just remember Carl Cameron of Fox whittling away Ron Paul with his stupid question about his "electability."  Paul crushed the question but the question was already asked.  You can't unring the bell.
> 
> And then there was the question, again from Fox, about whether Bachmann "was a flake."  The point of all this is you can't unring the bell.  These stupid questions will not be asked of the anointed one.


How did Ron Paul "crush" a question about his electability?  He could not possibly be elected.  In his entire 30 year career in politics he never ONCE won a contested election.  When he ran for the House, (where he never got ONE of over 700 sponsored bills passed into LAW) he lost to another Republican.  He was appointed to his House seat and the DNC never mounted a serious challenge.  When he ran for the Senate he lost to a Republican.  And in his presidential runs he got the votes of the lunatic fringe, less than one half of one percent.  And for 2012 he finished 4th in a 2 man race.

Look up unelectable in the dictionary, there's a centerfold with Paul's picture.
 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Libhater (03-29-2015)

----------


## Dan40

> Then you were just joking when you claimed you live in a democracy?  Because as we all know, we live in a republican form of government.


While you are busy picking the fly shit out of the pepper about labels, how about a comment on the rest of this post?




> Clinton, Gore, Kerry, obama, and you are bitching about the Republican candidates?  
> 
> With those Democrat candidates, a conscientious person MUST VOTE and  MUST Vote against those people.  Refuse to vote and you ENDORSE and HELP  those people.
> 
> Life its own self presents us with choices we MUST make, all thru life.   And often we don't like either choice, but life forces us to choose.
> 
> Politics is just another of life's unlikeable choices.
> 
> If you wait to vote for a GOOD CANDIDATE, you will never cast a vote.
> ...

----------


## NaturalBorn

> Actually the blacks do not have the corner on slavery in America.The Scots,Irish,Italian,and Chinese were all indentured slaves to the coal barons of the late 19th and early 20th centuries.That led to the labor movement and rightfully so, but once again, the left has perverted that cause also.And in the "did you know?" category.Did you know that the US government for the first time since the Civil war actually fired on and almost did air strikes against it's own citizens in the early 1920's? The Battle of Blair Mountain in Mingo County WV.Google it.It's very interesting how things have evolved since then. US troops fired on union organizers who were revolting against dire and dangerous working conditions and getting paid in "company script" only good at the coal company stores?



Google the "Bonus Army".  Hoover ordered the military to fire on WWI veterans protesting in D.C. to get paid their promised bonuses.

----------


## NaturalBorn

I'll vote my principals, thank you very much.  Besides it really does not matter anymore.

"I care not who votes, I only care about who counts the votes."  - Josef Stalin

After the last four election cycles, it became obvious that the electronic voting machines had been compromised.  Three (or four) districts surrounding Philthydelphia, PA reported zero votes for anyone but a Democrat.  Cut me a break?  Maybe all the little old men republicans were chased away from the polls by the New Black Panthers.  I dunno?

----------


## Rudy2D

> antebellum- Latin meaning... before the war....First used in 1847. Actually I was thinking of an all white America.I wonder what group the Libs would exploit then.


Generally applied to the U.S. as prior to _The War of Northern Aggression_.

----------


## Victory

> How did Ron Paul "crush" a question about his electability?  He could not possibly be elected.  In his entire 30 year career in politics he never ONCE won a contested election.  When he ran for the House, (where he never got ONE of over 700 sponsored bills passed into LAW) he lost to another Republican.  He was appointed to his House seat and the DNC never mounted a serious challenge.  When he ran for the Senate he lost to a Republican.  And in his presidential runs he got the votes of the lunatic fringe, less than one half of one percent.  And for 2012 he finished 4th in a 2 man race.
> 
> Look up unelectable in the dictionary, there's a centerfold with Paul's picture.






Ron Paul has his problems.  I'd vote for a handful of people before him.  But his answer here is a smack down.

----------


## NaturalBorn

I did not care for Ron Paul until I read one of his books.  I would have taken him over Bush.

----------

